
Show HN: Devilbox v1.0.0 Released - docker LAMP/MEAN stack - everythingcli
https://devilbox.discourse.group/t/devilbox-v1-0-0-released/84
======
brudgers
There's nothing on the landing page that tells me what Devilbox is. Even a bad
elevator pitch is better than nothing because nothing implies "insiders
already know" and since I don't know, I'm an outsider. Good luck.

------
everythingcli
Some discussion about v1.0.0 can be found here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/az54a2/announcement_de...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/az54a2/announcement_devilbox_v0150_and_v100alpha/)

